# Keeping cigarettes in your humidor w/ your cigars?



## PlatinumRespect (Aug 16, 2013)

So I'm wondering if its a good idea to keep cigarettes in my humidor with my cigars. I only smoke cigarettes occasionally - aka when I drink... heavily - and want to make sure they are fresh. 

My humi stays around 65-67 with HF beads. Does this RH transfer well to the smoke of a cigarette? Also, I would imagine storing the 2 together wouldn't affect the taste of my cigars, but would like to hear your guys' thoughts. 

Thanks.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Why would it matter? Cigarettes are hardy beasts and nothing more than a nicotine delivery system so they have no requirement to be humidified. As you say, you smoke them when you are drinking heavily and under those circumstances I hardly think a cigarette is going to improve or fail dependant on storage conditions as your palate is already screwed up.

As to them affecting your cigars, no I do not think that is going to happen. If anything your cigars might add something to the bland crap contained within a cigarette. Yeah I'm blunt, but honest to boot.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

They will make your cigars taste of chemicals!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

KcJason1 said:


> They will make your cigars taste of chemicals!


Please explain your reasoning if you can. I am intrigued to see how that is a possibility.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

I put cigarettes down before I bought my first humidor, but I can't imagine it would hurt your cigars to be around them or adversely effect the cigs. I would worry more about the space you're taking up. In my humis open real estate is a hot commodity and I'm not giving it up for a pack of smokes :biggrin:


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

Forget the cigarettes altogether and just light up another stogie when you are over indulging. So happy that the drinking heavily phase of my life is well over. Now I dont drink often at all and when I do its like 3 drinks max usually 2 though. Seems once you get a few years on you your body cant take the hangovers anymore and for me if I drink enough to get a decent buzz going I guaranteed to be worthless the following day and fell like crap for at least 3.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

As long as they're not menthol I don't see a problem. To address Warren's comments, even if you're pissed out of your mind, a stale cigarette is still gag nasty. 68% is high for a cigarette, so I'd give them a little time to dry out a bit.


----------



## PlatinumRespect (Aug 16, 2013)

Herf N Turf said:


> As long as they're not menthol I don't see a problem. To address Warren's comments, even if you're pissed out of your mind, a stale cigarette is still gag nasty. 68% is high for a cigarette, so I'd give them a little time to dry out a bit.


They are menthol! :0 and you're right. Dry cigs are no good. Err... Keep the comments coming in fellas.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

PlatinumRespect said:


> They are menthol! :0 and you're right. Dry cigs are no good. Err... Keep the comments coming in fellas.


Then I wouldn't chance it. Keep them in a tupperdore with a Boveda.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Herf N Turf said:


> Then I wouldn't chance it. Keep them in a tupperdore with a Boveda.


Good advice methinks. :thumb:


----------

